# Christmas Season Already?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Here it is November 18th, and they were playing Christmas carols on the radio today.

Some people with outside decorations already up and a few with lit trees in the window.

I love the Christmas season.............but it is getting a bit much.

They were talking about Black Friday sales in the US, and how some retailers just can't wait.

They are holding Black Thursday sales this year.

I guess we just go along because we don't want to be a Grinch.........


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope, you really are a grinch. It's less than six weeks away, my kids are pumped, the lights are on and we're decorating the rest of the house next week. It's the same thing every year, as soon as a remembrance day is over, chirstmas season begins. 

What's good for you? December 1st? the 24th?

First world problems...


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I use to put lights up Dec. 1 and a tree Dec. 15th .
Since the kids are grown and living on their own I don't do anything.

I never did shop for presents the wife did.

I have no use for Christmas so must be the the ideal Grinch and don't mind at all. 

It is sad that so many people invest so much time and emotion in the holiday season only to be disappointed not to mention the money.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We've started to put up some decorations outside, the lights. More will go up inside over the next couple of weeks. In no rush, lots of time....


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I have no issue with music, lights, food, celebration. I have no issues with donations, feeding the hungry, clothing the poor...

I just don't like the extravagant gift exchange tradition.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Call me grinch as well. Bah humbug. The older i get the less i care, i give gifts as i see fit. I don't personally need or want anything.

I get a few days off work which is nice!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Our Xmas just officially began today with food preparation for our Open house in dec. we made thousands p, yes THOSANDS of pieces of appetizers today. We will start decorating next week, and our Xmas shopping is year round when I find deals.

In terms of gifts, my side just does the kids, and we put limits, my souses side, we draw a family, my parents we rotate, and for friends, we just eat, drink, and be merry. Our biggest gifts our to our nanny who doesn't have as much, and to those who make a big difference n our child's lives, like their teachers, and bus drivers. 

I love the holidays. I do refuse to put decorations until after rememberance day.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Have always loved the Christmas season and hope that I always will. I can remember playing a Perry Como record on an old portable record player that I kept under my bed as I went to sleep. To this day I can still remember where the skips on the record were as I sing the songs.

How I love that Christmas feeling
How I treasure its friendly glow
See the way a stranger greets you
Just as though you'd met him Christmases ago

Christmas helps you to remember
To do what other folks hold dear
What a blessed place the world would be
If we had that Christmas feeling all year

Yes it's all pretty corny but it is a great season. We don't have any decorations up yet but will have the outside lights on starting first week in December and inside going up in the days following. HO HO HO!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> my souses side


Ah, a Christmas drinker. :encouragement:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ haha... I wish... not a very good ipad typer.... souses = spouses 

I do like some good low fat egg nog cheesecake


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We start on December 1 with the outside decorations ,will likely take my husband 3-4 days non stop to decorate this year as we buy more and more outside items each year.Santa and snowmen plus reindeer.I think we bought everything Canadian tire had left last year on the big items on boxing day.We have huge land so we have lots of room to display,My best time is when it snows and seeing everything lit up.As for presents other than some movies or games there is not much any of us need or want .Most of our family lives away so I send them money and photos in some nice frames each year.My parents get a plane ticket to come visit us every year which is about $1500.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I boycott Christmas every year.

I also spend every Christmas at work, making money, instead of spending that money on useless crap to give to others that they will never use.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Christmas is big in our family.
We do everything - trees, decorations, cookies and milk, gifts, feast, etc.
But I agree that in general the gift giving and buying consumer goods is getting out of control in recent years.

The makers and retailers of e-junk and other conspicious consumption have highjacked Christmas.

Just like the US Thanks Giving has been highjacked and morphed into a shopping orgy.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> *Call me grinch as well. Bah humbug.* The older i get the less i care, i give gifts as i see fit. I don't personally need or want anything.
> 
> I get a few days off work which is nice!



Ok, Mr.Grinch, you asked for it! :biggrin:
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlcSlDY2TqQopTe4JjAl6b7xbzrudAS4f6SqJ0Y6tM4kB02DT9


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I boycott Christmas every year.
> 
> I also spend every Christmas at work, making money, instead of* spending that money on useless crap to give to others* that they will never use.


Your a mean one Mr. Grinch...:biggrin:
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlcSlDY2TqQopTe4JjAl6b7xbzrudAS4f6SqJ0Y6tM4kB02DT9


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I boycott Christmas every year.
> 
> I also spend every Christmas at work, making money, instead of spending that money on useless crap to give to others that they will never use.


That's kind of sad. You don't like being with friends and family for a few days? You'd prefer a few hundred bucks? I agree the gift giving is lame, but I thoroughly enjoy the togetherness of the holidays, whether you celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah or whatever else.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Our family loves Christmas. We always put our lights up fairly early and my 14-year-old daughter started playing Christmas music a week ago. I find the Christmas lights on the houses really cheer things up this time of year and I really enjoy driving or walking though neighborhoods that have good participation.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

jcgd said:


> That's kind of sad. You don't like being with friends and family for a few days? You'd prefer a few hundred bucks? I agree the gift giving is lame, but I thoroughly enjoy the togetherness of the holidays, whether you celebrate Christmas, Hanukkah or whatever else.



Look at the stats domestic violence, suicide, wars in court by parents separated, debt levels, all in the name of Christmas.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^i am not sure I understand your post. Are you saying that all the things you mentioned are because of Christmas. I haven't looked at the stats, but I have heard of all those things happening outside of Christmas too.

If people dislike the commercialism of Christmas, then make it less commercial. I do enjoy giving gifts, and seeing the appreciation of the receiver. I guess I am fortunate that those I choose to give gifts too are grateful, or perhaps they wouldn't get a gift if they weren't. 

In an ideal world people would be kind, thoughtful, and try to spend time with friends and family. Since we are all so busy, at least the holidays gives us a reason to take a little time out and think about these things.

Trust me, I know how busy the holidays can be, we have 5 famil birthdays in the month of December, plus several close friends. Last year in the month of December we attended just over twenty celecbrations, hosting 6 of them ourselves. Currently, there are already 14 events we have scheduled for December, and is just the beginning. I look forward to attending ach one of them. As tiring as it was, we enjoyed the time for each one, and brought thoughtful little gifts for each. I think the holidays or any time cause as much stress or happiness as one allows.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

What PA said. 

My divorced parents fought over my brother and I every year. Christmas was still worth it.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

People being people have funny ideas built around the season, great expectations some fueled by TV advertising, store displays, they likely have the problems all year but outside influences tend to make them larger at Christmas. There is a huge spike around Christmas crisis lines run high demand some may be attributed to the short days. 

Its not my intention to suggest you yourself should not enjoy the season many do have a great time.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Growing up in our family, December was the greatest month of the year. My sister's birthday is Dec 2nd, so by this time, she was wired! Her birthday would roll around, and the grandparents and aunts and uncles and cousins would all come over for a party and we'd play and have cake and the whole thing. 

The weekend after that, we'd cut down a christmas tree. Again the grandparents would come with us, and we'd hike all over the tree farm looking for the perfect tree, and we would we'd order in Chinese food.

My birthday is December 12th. So again, all the cousins and grandparents and aunts and uncles come over! 

Then you add in two more birthday parties for school friends, then it's Christmas, and then New Years! Party! Food! Snow! (If you're lucky) Rinse and repeat for the whole dang month! 

I love christmas...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

My husband's birthday is December 12th as well! I'm the 28th, and we got married on the 23rd. We *love* December.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think for quite a few people the stress is caused by a lack of money, not a dislike for the Christmas Season itself.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Stress like this


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jcgd said:


> That's kind of sad. You don't like being with friends and family for a few days? You'd prefer a few hundred bucks?.


I do like being with family and friends, but not at Christmas time. It's annoying.

I rather be with family and friends for "non-events", where there is less pressure. 

Plus, if I'm willing to work for X dollars an hour on a regular, busy day.... then why wouldn't I be willing to work for x*1.5 dollars an hour on a day where there is virtually no work to be done? :biggrin:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Plus, if I'm willing to work for X dollars an hour on a regular, busy day.... then why wouldn't I be willing to work for x*1.5 dollars an hour on a day where there is virtually no work to be done? :biggrin:


I'm with Kae.. plus, some jobs have to be staffed regardless of the holidays.. so I'd rather volunteer while I'm young_er_ and don't have kids, than force others to work while their kids are out of school. The commercialization of Christmas drives me nuts, I avoid going anywhere near a mall in NA anytime after October. Glad I'm on another continent. Here it's much more community oriented, decorated traditional street markets with holiday food and glühwein. I can understand the idea of giving gifts but a lot of it goes to waste.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember one Christmas spent in Palm Springs the battles over parking were amazing.
The kicker was watching one women in an SUV driving off with some guy hanging on the mirror as she sped away from the parking lot.

Parking wars are common across the country, have a great Christmas.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> My husband's birthday is December 12th as well! I'm the 28th, and we got married on the 23rd. We *love* December.


Well thank goodness you weren't born on Febuary 29th! You would only be able to celebrate your birthday every 4 years (officially that is) and stay very young at that! 

BTW..how did you manage to get your driver's licence? :confused2:

(Not suggesting here that you are, but as an example if you are 40 years old /4 (b-day on feb 29th) = 10 legal years if you use your real day of birth to get a driver's license. 

..and your hubby could even be accused of robbing the cradle, 
I suppose and you and your hubby probably combine B-days and Christmas to economize on gifts, no doubt.:biggrin:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a niece born on February 29th (not this year, the last go-round). Her birth announcement described her as a "leapling."


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> ... Plus, if I'm willing to work for X dollars an hour on a regular, busy day.... then why wouldn't I be willing to work for x*1.5 dollars an hour on a day where there is virtually no work to be done? :biggrin:


 ... so that's GEN Y's version of workiing smarter and not harder, correct?


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so that's GEN Y's version of workiing smarter and not harder, correct?


Well he's got a point!

My bday is Dec.17 and my girl's is on Jan. 3. We pool a lot of gifts or usually pick Xmas or birthdays to exchange rather than both. It helps ease the financial burden. 
'


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so that's GEN Y's version of workiing smarter and not harder, correct?


LOL!

I wouldn't say thats the "GEN Y" way. It's the Kae way, though. :biggrin:


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I approve of the Kae way.

I once got paid over $500 for a 12 hour Saturday where all I had to do was print 5 reports and put them through a binding machine... :biggrin:


Edit: and back on topic. My dad put up Christmas lights on the front bushes last weekend. Don't know what the heck he was thinking...


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I can get that, for a variety or reasons, some folks may not be into Christmas and if they feel that way they may as well work and make some money. I can also get that some get turned off by gift-giving expectations. But what I don't get is the sense that I get from some people, that because they don't enjoy the festivities that they begrudge those who do.


----------

